# Hastings Crack Rock Mountain



## kokomojoe (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 27, 2016)

This guys songs make me really happy! Hahah bravo!

Edit: too bad he passed. RIP.


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 23, 2016)

great rendition, gotta love it


----------

